# Loki Broke his tail!!



## RyanOBrian (Aug 27, 2009)

Poor pup... He's about 7 months and since yesterday he's had his tail between his legs. I thought he was just in a mood and had his tail between his legs. But this morning his tail is still between his legs.. Upon further inspection I found its kinked down and swollen so the poor guy allways looks scared. When i try to move the tail or lift it. He crys and wimpers... He's going into the vet today. Hopefully they won't have to dock it but I'm well aware that they might have to.. Ughhhhh poor Loke Dog


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh man what a bummer! Hopefully they can save it!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

That sucks! Get him some care soon, hopefully he can still have his tail, or most of it! 

Let us know how it turns out.. Poor guy


----------



## RyanOBrian (Aug 27, 2009)

So my roomate took him to the vet. And apprently it's not broken. He's just pulled a muscle in his taill.... what?! is that even possible??!!!! They didn't do Xrays.. They put him on anti inflamatory medicine for a week and if he's still hurt they will do X-Rays. Sounds shady to me.. What do you all think?


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

never heard about a pulled muscle. i guess it could be possible though. since the tail would be attacthed to the spine and there are vertebrae which are supported my msucle tissue. if your dog landed on his tail funny it might cause some stress to the supporting muscle. JMO


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

oooohhhh poor baby hope he's ok and feels much better?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

RyanOBrian said:


> So my roomate took him to the vet. And apprently it's not broken. He's just pulled a muscle in his taill.... what?! is that even possible??!!!! They didn't do Xrays.. They put him on anti inflamatory medicine for a week and if he's still hurt they will do X-Rays. Sounds shady to me.. What do you all think?


Well if it is not broken, than you saved a bunch of money as they have to sedate for the xrays, but if it is broken, and they wait a week, they will have to rebreak it to fix it. SInce the tail is an extension of the spine, I have always felt that you are better safe than sorry, so a second opinion may be in order.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That really suck! I hope him a quick recovery!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Wishing him a quick recovery too .... poor baby


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

Poor baby, I hope he recovers soon! Sounds like he is just trying to live up to his name, lmao.....


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope he feels better asap!


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your boy. I ended up having to dock my pups tail a little over a month ago. He doesn't seem to mind but it definitely took some time getting used to.


----------



## RyanOBrian (Aug 27, 2009)

I just realized I never let you guys know the final outcome.
Turn out... yes it was broken and dislocated. (SEE PICTURE)

Doc gave me 2 choices
1) crop it... The quote they gave me was $800.. Which is crazy for something I could do myself :roll:

2) I could leave it as is because it wasn't causing him any noticable pain

Obviusly I went with option 2... it was basically stuck down for a month and then slowly has been coming back to life. As of now it's basically back to normal.. He can wag it and it sticks up... only it has more character. it goes straight out about an inch or two the curves around like normal. Kinda like that grim reapers cleaver thing. Looks awesome he gets alot of compliments on his "special" tail. I'll try to get more pics up later


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

poor thing that looks kinda like it hurts! Stupid doctor, you mean to tell me he couldn't feel that???


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

OOHHHH Poor little guy I hope he is doing better. Hope is the first dog that we have had that has a tail.. When she came home my sons mini schnauzer Diva would just sit back and watch Hopes tail move... LOL Like she was just thinking what is that thing!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Poor dog, you should beat the vet with some smart water...maybe that would knock his senses back!!!!!!!!


----------

